# Some o f the gang



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Finally remembered my old photobucket details! And thought i would share some pics.
Benny now 7.5 months old and Tasha 6.5 months


Florry age 5


Me with Benny and my new boy Broc 18m


New boy Broc saying hello to new sprocker pup Blaze


----------



## MiMiPosie (Sep 25, 2013)

they are all gorgeous, i love springers :001_wub:


----------



## MyBIGdog (Mar 4, 2012)

So adorable!!!


----------



## springermum (Nov 11, 2013)

Ah gorgeous. And good to see you again.
Michelle was harrys-mum.....


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

hi michelle, loved your pics of harry!


----------

